
Oragono – Go IRC server implementing bleeding-edge IRCv3 - floren
https://oragono.io/
======
floren
To forestall the inevitable "Why mention Go?" questions: when I see something
marked as written in Go, I give it an extra look because I work with Go every
day--I know I'll have a much easier time hacking on it / submitting PRs if
needed.

